
Beginning of the end for Pokémon Go? - dounts
http://www.valuepenguin.sg/beginning-end-pokemon-go
======
celticninja
Why would players completing the game have any impact on download figures? A
fall in downloads means fewer new users, people who have completed the game
have already downloaded it. Poor article.

